# Tappan Lake



## Fishing-Miller23

I don't know how many of you fish Tappan Lake, but I was wondering where are the best spots to fish for bass at? Any help will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## big_fish

what kind of bass are you after we fish for white bass by the bridges and at the dam don't fish for much else there


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

I'm after LM Bass. I heard that there are some smallies in there.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Around wood with shad colored shad raps has worked for me.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

I have caught saugeye on shad colored shad raps, but is there any specific place on the lake that I should try? I bought some new frog baits, is there any places that have lilly pads at Tappan?


----------



## sauguy

lots of lily pads in the summer at the east end of the lake.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Sweet, do you ever fish it? What bait do you like to use?


----------



## Flipp

I catch all year round flippin shallow cover with tubes, jigs and sweet beavers. Summer comes you can catch them on rockpiles and bridges.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

How many do you catch per day and what is your biggest bass there?

I'm really into trying the lilly pads and my new frog baits if anyone has any advice on that, it would help!


----------



## wave warrior

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> How many do you catch per day and what is your biggest bass there?
> 
> I'm really into trying the lilly pads and my new frog baits if anyone has any advice on that, it would help!


forget it!!!! its a mud hole!!!!!!! work the island by 250 ramp!! unless you want carp.... they get buisy when water warms!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Don't know the roads well, but if your talking about the island I'm thinking of, then I usually fish there. But I haven't caught any bass tho. Mostly catfish, a couple perch, a couple saugeyes and a few white bass. But I was fishing for saugeyes with a chartruse roadrunner tipped with half a night crawler.


----------



## Flipp

I don't fish the pads at tappan I fish bushes and wood cover and docks.


----------



## husky hooker

i live right next to the mud hole and thats what it is unless u want cats and carp.fish the bay on the other side of marina starting with the firehouse ramp area. come east and fish where they put the handicapp dock at.all around that area hold bass.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Cool, thanks. What is your biggest bass from there?


----------



## Bad Bub

fish the pads every trip. most fish come from burning tandem 1/2 oz. spinnerbaits until they get too thick. then a buzzbait along the edges and frogs right in the heart of the mess. best pads seem to be in mathews bay, (before you cross the gas line, on the right) won a good bit of money out of those pads. everyone wants to avoid the mud, so these fish are relatively left alone. just watch out for the carp spawn! they'll get in there thick for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Cool, everyone was dogging on the pads saying that your wasting your time, but I knew there had to be fish in there. Thanks! Don't know where mathews bay, (before you cross the gas line, on the right) is?


----------



## Bad Bub

if you head uplake from the marina into the 6 mph. zone, you will see a bridge with a chain-linked fence on top of it. That is the gasline. the small bay to the right is mathews bay. the better pads are the ones on the right hand side, not sure why but they seem to hold fish better than the rest of the pads on the lake.


----------



## jiggin'fool

never fished tappan but I love a 1/4 oz. jig in pig(black and blue) flipped into holes in the pads.....unbelievable how productive it is! flip it in with as little splash as possible and you will be able to watch the pads move to see a fish moving for your bait! I pull some big bass out this way every year out of the lakes that I fish!


----------

